# Corn College TV



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a very good episode of corn college TV and features the use of a Rotary Hoe....its looking like many in the corn belt could be facing some crusting with the developing wet weather.....this episode could be a useful tool.....and several other good segments on nitrogen depletion because of rain and checking planting depth. Use your cursor to push the scroll thru the commercials then it cuts the show time in half.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/when_to_bust_the_crust_with_a_rotary_hoe/


----------

